# Poly. Cutting Boards



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just 2 cutting boards

Made with 1/2" thick white ploy., ( Material: LOW DENSITY POLYETHYLENE) no need to seal them and they are dish washer safe... 

One side of the cutting board has a wipe out .200 " deep x .250" wide slot the other side as the same but it can hold the dripping from the roast,turkey,etc.

The poly. I used has a very small pattern (hatch) on it to help hold the item in place when you slice and dice on it.

One is made for bread the other is just a bit bigger...
they are easy and quick to make on the router table...poly. and router bits do get along with each other very well  unlike wood make one pass and it will come out out with a clean cut...BUT you must take care if you are dropping the poly. on a bit to put in a slot,,, I did and broke a 3/8" carb. bit in a heat beat,the ploy. will leave small threads behind that will lock the bit up if you go back for a 2nd pass....


Bj 

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice Bj., I'm not sure where I would get that material over here, is it available in rod and tube for turning in the lathe?
Why did the grooves on some of the boards go all the way, wouldn't the liquids go all over the bench?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry, Thanks

"available in rod and tube for turning in the lathe?" = yes, from the Net..

The "grooves " sometimes you want to slice up some dry stuff, like a a big cake,etc. and all it takes is a quick wipe off to clean the board off but sometimes the meat springs a leak and the other side of the board will hold it from running off the board...and it takes a bit more cleanup to get the board clean again...
But the big one is just right for doing up some RIBS for the BBQ with Bob N. recipe for great ribs,,, see below ,,,,all that's needed is to pickup the cutting board and take it out to the BBQ pit...

I got the material at Target but I'm sure one could get it from Kmart and other outlets,,,,I got a 15" x 20" for 12.oo bucks and made two cutting boards,,,, out of one,,,I slice up alot of bread and don't need to drag out the big one for that...I also made one that's 3/4" x 5" x 6" for small items,,I got the material for that one off the eBay site....

===========

Memphis Rib Rub

1/4 cup paprika
1 1/2 tblsp ground black pepper
1 1/2 tblsp dark brown sugar
1 tblsp salt
1 1/2 tsp celery seeds
1 1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 1/2 tsp dry Coles mustard
1 1/2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp onion powder

Cayenne pepper to taste if you want kick.

Covers about 2 racks +/-

Best thing you can do to a rib next to eating it 
===========






harrysin said:


> Very nice Bj., I'm not sure where I would get that material over here, is it available in rod and tube for turning in the lathe?
> Why did the grooves on some of the boards go all the way, wouldn't the liquids go all over the bench?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I knew there must be a simple explanation Bj. I'm afraid that you're recipe does nothing for me as I'm not a meat eater. This is nothing to do with religion or animal cruelty, I just stopped eating it as a teenager for no particular reason that I can recall.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I do from time to time put grass and things like that on my meat but I don't eat just the grass  LOL LOL

I love BBQ, you don't know what you are missing  but to each is own...

That may be why americans are so big , meat eaters  


=============






harrysin said:


> I knew there must be a simple explanation Bj. I'm afraid that you're recipe does nothing for me as I'm not a meat eater. This is nothing to do with religion or animal cruelty, I just stopped eating it as a teenager for no particular reason that I can recall.


----------

